# Male or Not flowering yet ?



## NinetySeven (Dec 4, 2009)

Greetings...
Need some advise..2 plants started `same time...1 is now starting to show pistols..other is showing new leaves at node base..all over plant..
is the 2nd plant turning into male or Hermie ?
orrr...
is the plant still vegging  ?
also plant 2nd plant is a Duckfoot Strain /

both are on a 12/12 cycle 7 days now.
Also what do the male pollen sacs look like and when in growth do they show ?

Thanks All

97


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

it normal take 7days to 14 to show sex sum strains take longer then 2 weeks 
first pic is a full on male
second is a male pre flower
hope this helps


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 4, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> it normal take 7days to 14 to show sex sum strains take longer then 2 weeks
> first pic is a full on male
> second is a male pre flower
> hope this helps


 
=============================================
HiYa 86

Thank you very much..i needed that piece of info...had not seen any male pollen pictures

97


----------

